
It's A-Me, HTML Mario - feross
https://github.com/nbarkhina/MarioHTML
======
ofibrvev
So what is novel or unique here? It’s a half finished demo/game of derived
assets. This is like the stuff I made as a beginner.

I thought based on the name that it was some clever hack using only HTML and
CSS (with maybe just a little cheating for input). But it looks like just a
regular old js demo.

Edit: A search of github will show hundreds of similar projects, most of them
for undergrad assignments. Maybe I am a snobbish dick but I expected something
more notable than run of the mill undergrad projects when coming here.

~~~
evmar
It also looks to me like something made by a beginner. But from that
impression I have the opposite take: why write this comment at all? Your
comment only will serve to discourage this person, who is just getting started
and not sure if they should continue down this path.

Does this project belong on HN? Probably not. Does your comment contribute
anything? Definitely not.

~~~
jcelerier
> Your comment only will serve to discourage this person, who is just getting
> started and not sure if they should continue down this path.

I don't know about that, if nobody told me that my kid projects sucked I may
not have tried to make them better and would have stayed content with their
sorry state and would just have doubled down on them without ever seeing
what's wrong... and then I would make everyone cringe around me like 30 years-
old spouting cringy RPG Maker games :-)

~~~
teucris
The original comment is only discouragement, not critique. There’s a huge
difference! Some people work harder when simply discouraged; it sounds like
you’re that type of person. Not everyone is like that.

~~~
balfirevic
But it wasn't discouraging the work itself, just it's submission here.

------
lxe
Hmm, looks like JavaScript Mario, not HTML Mario. HTML Mario would have been
much harder, if not impossible to make.

------
excalibur
This definitely won't attract any attention from sue-happy Nintendo.

~~~
balls187
If it bubbles up to their attention it would be pretty routine:

* A cease and desist form letter to the author

and

* A DMCA Takedown Notice to Github to remove the repository

~~~
randogogogo
Maybe I shouldn't have voted this up. :/

~~~
edoceo
Clone, then upvote :)

------
gwbas1c
Really cool!

The physics is "different" enough from SMB that I feel a little disoriented,
but that could also be because I'm not used to controlling motion with my
right hand, and jump/run with my left.

Anyway, looks like a fun hobby project!

~~~
mikepurvis
It's funny about that because I grew up playing keyboard-controlled games like
Jazz Jackrabbit where it was right hand arrow keys and left hand
jump/shoot/action. This is still natural to me today, and indeed, games like
Hollow Knight and Celeste have this control scheme as the keyboard default,
despite that pads have always had movement on the left thumb, and kb/mouse
games like shooters also put the movement on the left hand.

Anyway, it was just funny watching my 8 year old daughter struggle to play a
game with right hand arrow keys recently, and realising that her only
experience has always been left thumb gamepad— she did much better once I
paired up a DS4 for her to use.

------
pinebox
"Super Maryo World" has been doing this since 2005:

[http://www.janis.or.jp/users/segabito/JavaScriptMaryo.html](http://www.janis.or.jp/users/segabito/JavaScriptMaryo.html)

------
faehnrich
Was expecting this to be Mario Teaches HTML.

------
boobePhuu7iet7i
Looks like some kind of bizarre Korean knock-off

~~~
chmod775
If the author's bio is accurate, it is in fact a bizarre US-American knock-
off.

